# Fürn A...sch!? Assos Hosen??



## Kranked_V (8. März 2005)

Hallo,
hat jemd. Erfahrungen mit Assos Bikewear!? Hosen?
Sind die Ihr Geld wert?
Testberichte versprechen ja jutes?


Danke
.........................................
greetz


----------



## Principia (8. März 2005)

wie wäre es hiermit: klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (8. März 2005)

Ist das beste, was du deinem A*sch antun kannst    Im Ernst, ich fahre die Assos FL13 jetzt über ein Jahr und muss, sagen, sie ist jeden Cent wert. Einfach perfekte Passform und nichts zwickt oder drückt. Unbedingt anprobieren, da ASSOS ziemlich knapp ausfällt.


----------



## Chris78 (9. März 2005)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Der Unterschied auch zu einem hochwertigen normalen Sitzpolster (ich hatte vorher Gore) ist gewaltig. Zur Zeit auf der Rolle merke ich den Unterschied noch deutlicher, da man hier fast nie im stehen fährt.
Ich habe auch noch ein Assos Trikot, von dem ich aber weniger begeistert bin. Es fühlt sich realtiv schnell nass an, da der Stoff innen glatt ist. Ich bin allerdings noch nie im Sommer damit gefahren. Vielleicht funktioniert es bei hohen Temperaturen besser.


----------



## Tri_Freak (9. März 2005)

Ich kann auch nur gutes über die Hosen von assos sagen. Ich habe die F13 und das ist meine beste Hose die ich je gehabt habe. Jetzt wurde das Polster ja nicht von assos selber entwickelt sondern von eine Italienische Firma die mit DeMarchi in Verbindung steht. Und diese Firma DeMarchi vertreibt auch selber Hosen die ja wesentlich günstiger sind als die original Assos Hosen. Einziges problem besteht darin, dass die Hosen bislang nur im Ausland zu ordern waren. Das wollte ich nicht. 
Jetzt bieten Canyon in Koblenz die DeMarchi Hosen an zum Preis von 99,90 für die TopHose Contour BIB Plus. 

Hat jemanden die schon gesehen, angehabt, etc.??

Der Tri Freak.
Ich wohne leider nicht bei Koblenz um die Ecke, sonst wäre ich mal eben vorbei gefahren


----------



## Tri_Freak (9. März 2005)

Tri_Freak schrieb:
			
		

> .......... Jetzt wurde das Polster ja nicht von assos selber entwickelt sondern von eine Italienische Firma die mit DeMarchi in Verbindung steht.




Die Firma heißt Cytech und hat die URL www.chamoises.com

Der Tri Freak


----------



## Kyro (9. März 2005)

Wo wir hier gerade bei Assos was haltet ihr denn von dieser Hose  hier??? Hat die vielleicht schon jemand getestet? Wenn denn dann dies so wäre (toller Satzbau   )  könnte jener vielleicht sein Urteil dazu abgeben. Weil für mich als Student wäre der Preisunterschied zu einer orginal Assos natürlich gigantisch


----------



## thomasx (10. März 2005)

Tri_Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma heißt Cytech und hat die URL www.chamoises.com
> 
> Der Tri Freak



Diese Polster werden auch von Descente verarbeitet. Jedenfalls in meiner ist so ein Polster. Die Hose habe ich für 40 Euronen bei Stadler gekauft, ist einfach Spitze. Super weicher und elastischer Stoff und nur eine Naht.


----------



## sevenofnine (13. März 2005)

@ Kyro

genau die Hose habe ich gestern bestellt. Hört sich gut an, da ich schon länger überlegte eine Assos zu kaufen dachte ich mal für den Preis kann man nichts falsch machen.
De Verkäufer ist Übrigens top. Hat mich Grössentechnisch beraten und sendet mir die Hose auf Rechnung. Port zahlt er. Umtausch in andere Größe kein Thema. WO GIBT ES SOWAS NOCH ????!!
Wenn Du in Gr.L passt bestell ich gleich ne zweite.
Gruß seven............


----------



## Kette-links (14. März 2005)

Hi,
könntet Ihr mal einen Link von Stadler posten.         Hab nur Zweirad-stadler im Net gefunden. Die führen aber die Hosen nicht. Wäre euch Dankbar


----------



## xbeam (14. März 2005)

Kyro schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir hier gerade bei Assos was haltet ihr denn von dieser Hose  hier??? Hat die vielleicht schon jemand getestet? Wenn denn dann dies so wäre (toller Satzbau   )  könnte jener vielleicht sein Urteil dazu abgeben. Weil für mich als Student wäre der Preisunterschied zu einer orginal Assos natürlich gigantisch


Hi,
die Hose ist schon nicht schlecht, weil halt original Assos Polster drin. Allerdings gibt´s bei den Assos Polstern auch noch Unterschiede. Dieses hier ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem einer Mille oder FI13 - die sind nochmal deutlich besser. Leider sind bei der S-Serie die Stoffbahnen nicht mit Flachnähten, das gibt schon mal Druckstellen. Bei Frankey´s-Sportswear kann man aber prima kaufen, toller Service.
Übrigens möchte ich meine S-Series in Größe L (50-52) wieder loswerden (nur einmal getragen). Hab wohl doch zuviel abgenommen. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich ja mal melden.

Gruß
Bernibiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyro (14. März 2005)

sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kyro
> 
> genau die Hose habe ich gestern bestellt. Hört sich gut an, da ich schon länger überlegte eine Assos zu kaufen dachte ich mal für den Preis kann man nichts falsch machen.
> De Verkäufer ist Übrigens top. Hat mich Grössentechnisch beraten und sendet mir die Hose auf Rechnung. Port zahlt er. Umtausch in andere Größe kein Thema. WO GIBT ES SOWAS NOCH ????!!
> ...


 

Wenn die hose dann da ist meldest dich mal wegen deinen ersten Eindrücken. Bin gespannt!!! Werd mir aber wahrscheinlich auch eine holen


----------



## Joscha (15. Mai 2005)

ich muss diesen thread nochmal aufrollen ^^

kann jemand nun nen urteil zu den "S-series" hosen abgeben? ich meine bestellen kann ja jeder aber dan auch fahren ^^


----------



## joob45 (15. Mai 2005)

assos?

es gibt nur eine!!


----------



## Running Girl (19. Mai 2005)

Tri_Freak schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Jetzt bieten Canyon in Koblenz die DeMarchi Hosen an zum Preis von 99,90 für die TopHose Contour BIB Plus.
> 
> Hat jemanden die schon gesehen, angehabt, etc.??



Hi, habe auch nur den Katalog davon, würde mich aber auch sehr interessieren, ob hier jemand Erfahrung damit hat (Polster, Passform, Größe?)

Habe sonst die Marken Löffler und Dynamics und finde die top.

Grüße vom Bodensee, R.G.


----------



## hotzemott (23. Mai 2005)

Tri_Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma heißt Cytech und hat die URL www.chamoises.com
> 
> Der Tri Freak


Auch von Löffler gibt es Hosen mit Elastic Interface Polster von Cytech (gleiches Logo und gleiche Machart wie beim Mille Polster). Habe die L452 1 (super Name   regulär für 70 , als Trägerhose 90 ). Das Polster ist ein bisschen weicher als das Mille Polster meiner Gore FI, finde die Hose in der Preisklasse aber top. Auch der Stoff ist sehr angenehm. 

Hotzemott


----------



## fatmani (25. Mai 2005)

Hi,

habe inzwischen zwei Hosen und Trickots von Assos. Qualität ist wirklich spitze und das Geld allemale Wert.

Tip:
Klamotten nach links drehen und nur im beigelieferten "Netzsack" waschen, dann passiert normalerweise auch nichts.

Eine Hose hatte mal einen Fehler, die wurde anstandslos von Assos umgetauscht.


fatmani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (25. Mai 2005)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von Löffler gibt es Hosen mit Elastic Interface Polster von Cytech (gleiches Logo und gleiche Machart wie beim Mille Polster).


und von Hind und von Gore und von Descente...


----------



## madcrow (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

es wäre nett wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen mit den diskutierten Stadler Hosen posten könnte.


----------



## ArminZ (31. Mai 2005)

Hi,

gibt's eigentlich auch Bike-Unterhosen mit dem Cytech-Polster  ? Oder gibt es die Polster eventuell irgendwo einzeln. Dann könnte man ja vielleicht was nähen. Ich habe einige weite Hosen (auch von Löffler mit einem viel zu dünnem und rauem Polster für viel Geld   ), die ich jetzt nicht alle in die Tonne kloppen wollte. Ich war übrigens gestern beim H&S Bikediscount in Bonn und da gibt's tatsächlich Hosen mit diesem Polster. Leider konnte ich mir in der Eile nicht merken ob nun nur von Gore oder Löffler oder auch von Pearl Izumi. Ich meine, dass die Dinger dort so um die 70 kosten, aber bitte nicht schimpfen, wenn ich mich verguckt habe. War einfach zuviel an Auswahl.


----------



## Batman (3. Juni 2005)

Die Erfahrungsberichte mit den günstigen Assos S-Series Hosen würden mich auch interessieren.
Hat die denn schon jemand getestet?


----------



## TAILor (4. Juni 2005)

> Hi,könntet Ihr mal einen Link von Stadler posten.  Hab nur Zweirad-stadler im Net gefunden. Die führen aber die Hosen nicht. Wäre euch Dankbar



hat jemand den link? wäre sehr interessant


----------



## madcrow (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

der Link lautet: www.zweirad-stadler.de , dann unter shop auf shop auf Fahrrad-shop, dort findest du die Hosen unter Bekleidung.


----------



## Riffer (8. Juni 2005)

Heute war ich auf Testtour wegen einer neuen Radhose und war von Assos: 

1. begeistert, weil sie wirklich einen tollen Polster haben und sehr gute Verarbeitung zeigen, aber

2. entsetzt, weil ich selbst bei XXL noch das Gefühl hatte, von den Trägern zusammengeklappt zu werden. ;o) Sowas von kurz, wie die den Oberkörper machen...

Momentan bin ich also noch ratlos, aber die Preiskategorie ist mir etwas zu hoch. Werde schauen, daß ich einen guten Kompromiß aus gutem Polster und erträglichem Preis finde. Die neuen robusteren Löffler (leider keine genaue Bezeichnung gemerkt) waren sehr interessant...


----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2005)

ich habe neulich eine von specialized gekauft. 55 mit recht anständigem sitzpolster. jedenfalls wesentlich aufwändiger als die nalini teile.


----------



## fishlips (13. Juni 2005)

Batman schrieb:
			
		

> Die Erfahrungsberichte mit den günstigen Assos S-Series Hosen würden mich auch interessieren.
> Hat die denn schon jemand getestet?



habe mir vor ca. 4 Wochen die S-Series bei Frankey bestellt - bin damit bisher ca. 300km gefahren und fand sie schon etwas besser als meine sonstigen Hosen (nalini, nike usw.) - jetzt habe ich zu meinem Geburtstag eine originale Assos F1.13 geschenkt bekommen. Beim Anprobieren hatte ich auch dieses "Wursthaut-Gefühl", aber wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt isses ok. Das Polster der Assos ist zweifelsohne noch um Klassen besser als das der S-Series, nachdem ich mit dieser Hose nun auch etwa 100km gefahren bin (allerdings nur RR). Insbesondere habe ich den Eindruck, dass bei der Assos der Schweißtransport durchs Polster besser als bei jeder anderen Hose funktioniert. Aber 185 Euronen sind ein stolzer Preis. Ich denke mal bei sehr langen Touren macht sich das bessere Polster schon bemerkbar, aber an eine Arschbackenbremse mit der teuren Hose darf ich gar nicht denken.


----------



## Würfel (18. Juni 2005)

Die S-Series Hose ist besser als jede andere Hose die ich bislang gefahren bin, allerdings auch die teuerste die ich je gefahren bin.

Ich denke Preis/Leistung stimmen bei der Hose, ich kann sie zu dem Kurs weiterempfehlen.

Allerdings fällt die Hose relativ klein aus, also im Zweifelsfall eine Nummer größer bestellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArminZ (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, weiß jemand welches Assoss-Polster in der De Marchi Hose Contour BIB Plus bei Canyon in Koblenz drin ist? Hat jemand die Hose schon getestet und wie ist die Erfahrung? Ich passe sebst in die XLG von Assoss fast nicht rein.

Welches Polster ist in der Gore FI drin, wiklich das Mille-Polster? Wenn ja, dann ist es für meinen A... etwas zu klein, weil die Sitzknochen bei relativ aufrechter Position neben dem Polster hängen. Sind die beiden anderen (FI-Uno und FI.13 breiter?


----------



## :Brian (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich dachte auch, dass in der Contour plus von de Marchi ein hochwertiges Assos Polster verarbeitet ist. Bei Canyon hatte ich angefragt, konnte (oder wollte?) leider keiner dort beantworten. Also Hose bestellt und ... wieder zurück geschickt. Ich fand das Polster nicht sonderlich toll und den Schnitt der Hose eher bescheiden. Der Beinabschluss war viel zu eng, ich habe mich in der Hose nicht wohlgefühlt. Und Assos Hosen halte ich für unverschämt teuer. 
Ich bin jetzt bei einer neuen Hose von Nalini gelandet, mit geteiltem Sitzpolster, das gut dämpft wenn man auf den Sitzknochen und nicht auf dem Damm sitzt. Für mich perfekt. Gut fand ich auch noch die Sugoi TH RS Flex, die Nalini ist für mich aber noch besser, kostete glaube ich 90 Euro. 
Gruss


----------

